# Huge list of dupes HELP ME PURGE PLS I have too many



## vinamae (Feb 9, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zzwPJ2TJ1vLrTzSd_DsQXElOUAcVA-I_STHKi7hEdDI/pubhtml

I HAVE A HUGE LIST OF DUPES FOR ACNL AMIIBO CARDS + RV CARDS

Click the spreadsheet to view what I have! Accepting trades!


----------



## cass. (Feb 9, 2017)

It's not allowed to publicly advertise the selling of cards, as per the Post Office rules thread.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?335075-Amiibo-Card-Post-Office-Rules-amp-Information
You also have several threads posted in this section (most mere days apart)- you are only allowed to have one thread. If you want to bump an older thread of yours up so people can see it again, just post a new comment to it. Please stop spamming the Post Office with new threads.


----------



## vinamae (Feb 9, 2017)

I've edited the post and took that info off, my apologies.


----------



## tolisamarie (Feb 22, 2017)

I need Jabob, Murphy, Candi and Cleo. I will trade you four of any of these:

Hopkins
June
Piper
Tybalt
Sylvana
Boris (2)
Ursala
Maddie
Bitty
Maggie
Sandy
Louie
Bea (2)
Boots (2)
Spike (2)
Norma (2)
Olive


----------



## evetype (Feb 22, 2017)

Do you need #190 - Vesta and/or #251 - Chester? I'm interested in #297 - Apollo, #115 - Butch, #063 - Mint, and #050 - Punchy.


----------



## Sheando (Feb 23, 2017)

I need 56 Bangle and WA24 Murphy. Do you need 217 Jingle, 232 Canberra, 254 Greta, 262 Blanche, WA48 Cleo, 25 Plucky, or 21 Boyd?


----------

